# TCTWNGTH Moma Brinks chairs



## Brink (Jan 20, 2016)

the chairs that were never going to happen.

Moma Brink been wanting new dining room chairs for 1/4 century.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2016)

All apart. And there's some significant damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2016)

No big deal.

Make scarf joint, and carve a new round tenon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

You making new ones or R & R'ing these?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Never mind - R & R. She will be so happy she will make you some of that northern bean casserole y'all call chili.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You making new ones or R & R'ing these?



Making new chairs, or new parts?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> Making new chairs, or new parts?



New chair parts I see now.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like Brink is a few spindles short of a full backrest...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Looks like Brink is a few spindles short of a full backrest...



Pfffftt!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2016)

One is done. All joints have been reset with T-88 epoxy. Stain was put on new pieces. In spring, all chairs will be wetsanded, then stain touched up and new finish applied.





The repaired hoopback end.



 

Came out like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2016)

You better quit draggin your sorry shiny hiney and get my cuz's chairs done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You better quit draggin your sorry shiny hiney and get my cuz's chairs done.



Hey! It took 26 years to get to this point!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2016)

Brink said:


> Hey! It took 26 years to get to this point!



But you don't have to waste time plugging in tools so you should be able to have these all done by now. Stop making excuses. I bet you can't take the cold as well as you brag. You probably spend most of your time in front of the heater in your shop petting your dog and reading Nancy Drew mysteries. Just stop it already.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But you don't have to waste time plugging in tools so you should be able to have these all done by now. Stop making excuses. I bet you can't take the cold as well as you brag. You probably spend most of your time in front of the heater in your shop petting your dog and reading Nancy Drew mysteries. Just stop it already.



Ha! I can barely read. Gotcha!
And dogs need lots of petting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2016)

Iirc....Nancy Drew books had plenty o pictures to look at.


----------



## Brink (Jan 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> But you don't have to waste time plugging in tools so you should be able to have these all done by now. Stop making excuses. I bet you can't take the cold as well as you brag. You probably spend most of your time in front of the heater in your shop petting your dog and reading Nancy Drew mysteries. Just stop it already.



Pfffffttt!

#2 is done.


 

#3 was taken apart, currently, the epoxy is hardening.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

Bout time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

I bet Ma is happy though. She'll probably trim the fur off your ears for ya.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I bet Ma is happy though. She'll probably trim the fur off your ears for ya.



Why? She likes all my fuzz


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> Why? She likes all my fuzz



She don't want to hurt your feelunz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 7, 2016)

More brax, more fix...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 7, 2016)

Now four are done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2016)

Five are done!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2016)

Chair #6 had one missing rung, and a piece broken off the leg, which I repaired.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2016)

You're awfully hard on dining room chairs, huh?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (May 15, 2016)

I'm back in this.
Someone use a furniture rejuvinator or lemon oil or something that caused the finish to fail.
I'm wet sanding with 320 grit and green cleaner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2016)

#'s 3 and 4 of 6 are done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2016)

"Moma Brink been wanting new dining room chairs for 1/4 century." 
What does the monkey do? He fixes the old ones... you are much stronger in the force then I am my friend. If moma Don wanted new chairs and I fixed the old;... I'll just say it would be bad... they look great though, you are truly very skilled.


----------



## Brink (Jul 5, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> "Moma Brink been wanting new dining room chairs for 1/4 century."
> What does the monkey do? He fixes the old ones... you are much stronger in the force then I am my friend. If moma Don wanted new chairs and I fixed the old;... I'll just say it would be bad... they look great though, you are truly very skilled.



She saw these on a FB tag sale group and wanted them. So she got them

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

